# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  للملل طعم آخر.. تذوقته..××توبيكات + صور من مجهودي×× : )

## دمعة على السطور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد  
وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 
ربما في بعض الأحيان تكون نهاية الملل...
انجاز .. :rolleyes:  

تفضلوا..
>>>بحثت وبحثت في هالصور وهذا اللي لقيته..
وسويت ليها تعديلات بالفوتو..
وألفت توبيكات تناسبها ولونتها.. 
اتمنى تنال على استحسانكم احبتي.. :rolleyes:  
بس بصراحة يمكن تحسوها بعيدة عن ايطاري الخاص نوعاً ما..
بس هذا لأن معظمها ألفته على أساس يناسب الصور.. :embarrest: 
بسم الله.. 

 

*[c=#B64EB6]~ { [c=#9A8D7C]خذنيـ [/c]| يارفيقي | [c=#9A8D7C]حيثـ هناكـ[/c] ؛؛ [/c]* 



*[c=#9A8D7C][c=#B64EB6]؛؛[/c] إلى [s]عالمٍ[/s] من القصصـ [c=#B64EB6]| والذكرياتـ | { ~[/c] [/c]* 



 

[c=1]*×[c=#B4506D]×[/c] جروحيـ* [c=#B4506D]~[/c] ~ [c=#B4506D]*تنزفــ [c=1]×[/c]×* [/c] [/c] 


[c=1]*×[c=#B4506D]×[/c] فهل هناكـ* [c=#B4506D]~[/c] ~ [c=#B4506D]*منـ يضمدها [c=1]×[/c]×* [/c] [/c] 



 
[c=#A98863][c=1]==[/c] [c=1]*لآزلتـُ* [/c]أمتطيـ [c=1]/[/c] *[s][c=1]أُرجوحتيـ [/c]ّّّ ّ[/s]* [c=1]>>[/c] [/c] 

[c=#A98863][c=1]>>[/c] [c=1]*عدم الثباتـ* [/c]باتـ [c=1]/[/c] *[s][c=1]صورتيـ[/c]ّّّ ّ[/s]* [c=1]==[/c] [/c] 



 
[c=#B64EB6]*أنعشـ* [c=#D161AF]"[/c] ** [c=#D161AF]_وروديـ_ [/c]~ ~ [/c] 
[c=#B64EB6]*ورويها* [c=#D161AF]"[/c] ** [c=#D161AF]_بنبضاتكـ_ [/c]~ ~ [/c] 



 
*[c=#000000][c=24]||[/c] ليتنيـ مثلـ -- [c=24][a=1]الفراشة[/a][/c] " [/c]* 
*[c=#000000][c=24]||[/c]وينـ ماحبيتـّ -- [c=24][a=1]أطيـر[/a][/c] " [/c]* 



 
*[c=4]![c=#55B647]![/c] [c=#55B647]أحلاميـ[/c] =[c=#55B647]=[/c] [s]طارتـ[/s] [/c]* 

*[c=4]![c=#55B647]![/c] [c=#55B647]مثلـ فقاعة[/c] =[c=#55B647]=[/c] [s]الصابونـ [/s] [/c]* 



 
[c=1]~ { [c=#9A8D7C]ضمـ أيديّـ[/c] ××*[c=4] بيدكـ[/c]* [/c] 
[c=#9A8D7C]>>[c=1] *واحتوينيـ*[/c] ×× [c=4]*[s]بقلبكـ[/s]*[/c] ~~[/c] 



 
*[c=#83CDB7][c=#A2468B]#[/c] اليومـ [s][c=#A2468B]اتضح [/c] [/s]ليـ [c=#83CDB7]|[/c][c=#A2468B]واكتشفتـ[/c] [c=#83CDB7]|[/c][/c]* 

*[c=#83CDB7][c=#A2468B]#[/c] ذاك القلبـ [s][c=#A2468B]يخدعـ [/c] [/s]ملايينـ [c=#83CDB7]|[/c][c=#A2468B]البشـر[/c] [c=#83CDB7]|[/c][/c]* 





[c=#000000] [c=#B4506D]==[/c] [a=#B4506D]بينـ دفاتر[/a=19][c=#B4506D] // [/c][c=#B4506D]* الأشعار*[/c] }[/c] 

[c=#000000] [c=#B4506D]==[/c] [a=#B4506D]نبضتـ[/a=19][c=#B4506D] // [/c][c=#B4506D]* للحبـ زهرة* [/c] }[/c] 



 
[c=#A2468B][c=#47B6B3]>>[/c] [s]*وأخيـــراً*[/s] [c=#47B6B3]!![/c] *لقيتكـ* [c=#47B6B3]يـا...[/c] [/c] 


[c=#A2468B][c=#47B6B3]>>[/c] [s]*نصفيـ*[/s] [c=#47B6B3]!![/c] *الثانيـ* [c=#47B6B3][/c] [/c] 




 
*[c=4][c=#969696]>>[/c]هــذا [c=#969696]/ [/c][s] قلبيـ[/s] ~ [/c]* 
*[c=4][c=#969696]>>[/c]بينـ [c=#969696]/ [/c][s] أيدينكـ[/s] ~ [/c]* 
تقبلوا مودتي..
موفقين... :rolleyes:

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ــمه .. 

اللهم ص ـلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد .. 

.. 
.. 
ماش ـاء الله ع ـليكِ ح ـبيبتي ،، أبدع ــتي .. 

بـ ص ـراحه الملل بتاع ــك ،، له طـ ع ـم غير ش ـكل ^_^ .. 

** أدمنتُ الملل الذي أص ـبح روتينيّ اليومي ،، همـ س ـة ش ـكر لتفـ ج ـيره مواهبي ** 

 
[c=#A98863][c=1]==[/c] [c=1]*لآزلتـُ* [/c]أمتطيـ [c=1]/[/c] *[s][c=1]أُرجوحتيـ [/c]ّّّ ّ[/s]* [c=1]>>[/c] [/c] 
[c=#A98863][c=1]>>[/c] [c=1]*عدم الثباتـ* [/c]باتـ [c=1]/[/c] *[s][c=1]صورتيـ[/c]ّّّ ّ[/s]* [c=1]==[/c] [/c] 
ما ش ـاء الله كلهم روع ـة وكلماتهم مـ ع ـبره بقوووه .. 

والـ ص ـور كتير نايس ونـ ع ـومين لـ ح ـدهم .. 

لا تـ خ ـلين ح ـدووود لإبداع ــاتك المـ خ ـفيه .. 

ربي يـ ع ـطيكِ ألف ع ـافيه .. 

ونورينا دايمآ .. 

دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## جنون الذكريات

يسلمووووووو

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

حبيبتي دموعهـ 
طرررررررررح رائع حبوبهـ 

 مبدعهـ في عالم الابداع والفن 

دمتي كما تحبي 
تحياتواا 

عاشقة المستحيييل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شغلات حلوه

----------


## نبض قلب

صور روعه وتوبيكات أروع وأروع .. 
كلمه مبدعه قليله ٌفي حقك ِ أخيه.. 
ليس هناك كلمات تتناسب مع فنك وابداعك ِ المتواصل .. 
فأنتي فقتي كلمه مبدعه .. 
ماشاء الله عليش اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد .. 
بصراحه كل شي من صور وتوبيكات عجبني بقوووووووه .. 
يعني بِلُغَتِي التي أعتدتي عليها .. * ياحلولو * >> اتأدبي يابت الحلال عاد هع  

دمتي غاليتي .. 
تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## وحيده بدنيتي

يسلموو عالتوبيكات والصور الرائعه 
                             يعطيك ربي الف عافيه 
                                في انتظار جديدك المميز 
                                         موفقه لكل خير

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..







[c=1]~ { [c=#9A8D7C]ضمـ أيديّـ[/c] ××*[c=4] بيدكـ[/c]* [/c]


[c=#9A8D7C]>>[c=1] *واحتوينيـ*[/c] ×× [c=4]*[s]بقلبكـ[/s]*[/c] ~~[/c]




الملل طلع الكلام الحلو الي عندك وخل التوبيكات آخر حلاوة
أبدعتي دموعة 
في انتقاء كلمات التوبيكات
والصور كمان كتير كتير حلوة
الله يعطيكِ العافية يارب
ودوم ننتظر جديد الابداع إلي عندكِ ..
موفقة دوووووم الغالية ..

----------


## كبرياء

*.....{ مرآآحب ..~*
*آللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد ....~* 
*هآ انآ اليوم أرى الأبدآع يخطو معكـ خطوه بخطوه <-- وش عندهآ تتكلم فصحي هآآع*
*أقوول هههههههه* 
*مرره رووووووعهـ ... حلووين ومعبريين جدآ ....}* 
*سلمـت تلك ألأنآآمل ...* 
*ولآيحرمنآ جديدكـ ....~* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ـعآفيهـ ...* 
*لآعدمـ ... }* 
*تحيـآتوو ...~*
*كبريآء ...}*

----------


## hope

*تسلمين حبيبتي دمعـه*
*تنسيق ولآ أحلى* 

*يعطيك الف عآفيه يالغلاا*

----------


## MOONY

يسلمووووووووووووووو غلاتي
من جد حلووين
إبداع  مميز
الله يعطيكِ ألف عافيه
مودتي وتحياتي لكِ

----------


## fatemah

تسلمييي خية ع التوبيكات والصور
الرائعة لاعدمنا الجديد
سلامي

----------


## Taka

*وعليكـم آلسلآم ورحمة آلله وبركآته*
*مآشآلله عليـج ختيـه { مبدعـه }*
*آلكـل حلـو وآلله*
*آلله يعطيج آلعآفيه ختيه*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ــمه ..
> 
> 
> اللهم ص ـلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد .. 
> 
> .. 
> .. 
> ماش ـاء الله ع ـليكِ ح ـبيبتي ،، أبدع ــتي .. 
> 
> ...



 *وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*
*تسلمي لي حبيبتي انتي..*
*الله يبعد عنك كل ملل يارب...*

* شوق المحبة* :)
*كزهور الجوري...*
*بصمتكِ...*

*أسعدني كثيراً مجرد حضوركِ..*

*فكيف بإعجابكِ بما قد قدمت..*

*كل الشكر لجمال روحك...*

*وروعة حضورك النيّر ..*

*كوني بالقرب من دمعة دوماً..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> يسلمووووووو



*غاليتي منى قلبي...*

*ربي يسلمك ويخليك يارب..*
*كل الشكر لنور إطلالتك هنا بين سطوري..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> حبيبتي دموعهـ 
> 
> طرررررررررح رائع حبوبهـ  
> مبدعهـ في عالم الابداع والفن  
> دمتي كما تحبي 
> تحياتواا  
> عاشقة المستحيييل



* ياحبيبة قلبي انتي..*

*الروعة تكمن في تواجدكِ غاليتي...*

*والابداع لايتحقق إلا بنور إطلالتكم..*

*فأنتم المبدعون بحضوركم..*

*كل الشكر لروعة تواجدك...*

*ونور إشراقتك..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> شغلات حلوه



*غاليتي عفاف الهدى..*

*إن كان هناك طعم لحلاوة...*

*فأنا هي من عاشتها..*


*فهي حلاوة تواجدكم هنا...*

*وتشريفكم لصفحتي....*

*كل الشكر لجمال حضورك...*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> صور روعه وتوبيكات أروع وأروع ..
> 
> كلمه مبدعه قليله ٌفي حقك ِ أخيه.. 
> ليس هناك كلمات تتناسب مع فنك وابداعك ِ المتواصل .. 
> فأنتي فقتي كلمه مبدعه .. 
> ماشاء الله عليش اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد .. 
> بصراحه كل شي من صور وتوبيكات عجبني بقوووووووه .. 
> يعني بِلُغَتِي التي أعتدتي عليها .. * ياحلولو * >> اتأدبي يابت الحلال عاد هع  
> 
> ...



* يوووووو يانبوض ياحبك للمبالغات* 
يعني بِلُغَتِي التي أعتدتي عليها .. * ياحلولو * >> اتأدبي يابت الحلال عاد هع 
*الله يغربلش حتى في المنتدى توريهم جنونش سكتي بس* 

ياحبيبة قلبي نبوض...

تسلمي والله على هالإطراء ...

خالص شكري ومودتي.. لنور حضورك..يافراشتي...

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> يسلموو عالتوبيكات والصور الرائعه 
> يعطيك ربي الف عافيه 
> في انتظار جديدك المميز 
> موفقه لكل خير



*الله يسلمك ويخليك يارب...*

*غاليتي ...*

*الروعة تكون دوماً بتنويركم إياي هنا..*

*جُل شكري اقدمه بين يديكِ..*

*لأنك جعلتي صفحتي..*

*محطاً لروعة حضورك..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> [c=1]~ { [c=#9A8D7C]ضمـ أيديّـ[/c] ××*[c=4] بيدكـ[/c]* [/c] 
> ...



 *وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*

*هههههه ياحبيبتي همووووس..*


*اي والله الملل طلع بنتيجة الحمد لله..*
*** أسعدني جداً حضورك...*
*ورسم البسمة على شفتي جميل عباراتك..*
*فخذي كل شكري..ومتناني لنور إطلالتك..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *.....{ مرآآحب ..~*
> *آللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد ....~* 
> *هآ انآ اليوم أرى الأبدآع يخطو معكـ خطوه بخطوه <-- وش عندهآ تتكلم فصحي هآآع*
> *أقوول هههههههه* 
> *مرره رووووووعهـ ... حلووين ومعبريين جدآ ....}* 
> *سلمـت تلك ألأنآآمل ...* 
> *ولآيحرمنآ جديدكـ ....~* 
> *يعطيكـ ربي ألف ـعآفيهـ ...* 
> *لآعدمـ ... }* 
> ...



* ههههههههههه* 

*يسلم لي هالتواجد الروعة..وتسلم صاحبته يارب..*
*تشجيعك لي...*

*يشد من عزيمتي..*

*ويُحفزني لأن أخطو للأمام...*

*فلاتحرميني من روعة حضورك*

*وجمال حروفك...*

*كل الشكر لنور إشراقتك أخيتي ..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *تسلمين حبيبتي دمعـه*
> *تنسيق ولآ أحلى* 
> 
> *يعطيك الف عآفيه يالغلاا*



 
*ربي يسلمك ويخليك يارب..*

*ذوقك هو الرفيع غناتي ..*


*** خالص شكري ابثه لكِ من هنا...*
*على رقي إطلالتك..*

*موفقة حبيبتي لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> يسلمووووووووووووووو غلاتي
> من جد حلووين
> إبداع مميز
> الله يعطيكِ ألف عافيه
> مودتي وتحياتي لكِ



* ربي يسلمك ويحفظك يارب..*
*هذا من ذوقك..*

*غاليتي موني..*
** كلماتكِ كزهورٍ نُثرت هنا في أرجاء متصفحي..*

*فعبقت رائحة عطرة لسحر حروفك...*


*خذي شكراً من الأعماق على روعة تواجدكِ..بين سطوري..*

*موفقة للك خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## اروجة قلب ابوها

*يعطيك الف عافيه*


*يسلمو الاايادي*

*تحياتي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> تسلمييي خية ع التوبيكات والصور
> 
> الرائعة لاعدمنا الجديد
> 
> سلامي



* ياهلا فيك خيتي..*

*ربي يسلمك ويحفظك يارب...* 
*جُل شكري اقدمه..لروعة تواجدك...*

*وجمال حروفك..بين سطوري..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *وعليكـم آلسلآم ورحمة آلله وبركآته*
> 
> *مآشآلله عليـج ختيـه { مبدعـه }*
> *آلكـل حلـو وآلله* 
> *آلله يعطيج آلعآفيه ختيه*



 
*أخي الكريم..*
*الابداع يكمن في حضوركم...* 
*كل الشكر لطيب توقفك* 
*وإطراءكم..* 
*هنا بين سطوري..* 
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..* 
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

[c=#000000] [c=#B4506D]==[/c] [a=#B4506D]بينـ دفاتر[/a=19][c=#B4506D] // [/c][c=#B4506D]* الأشعار*[/c] }[/c]



[c=#000000] [c=#B4506D]==[/c] [a=#B4506D]نبضتـ[/a=19][c=#B4506D] // [/c][c=#B4506D]* للحبـ زهرة* [/c] }[/c]

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
رووووووووووعه التوبيكات بجد
أبدعتي حبيبتي : دمعه
واصلي ودوووم في تقدم ياارب
يعطيكِ ربي ألف ألف عافيه حبابه
دمتي بخير وهناء
في رعاية الرحمن وحفظه






أمنيــ مجروحه ـــــــات
كانت هنا
في صفحة الغاليه
 :embarrest:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *يعطيك الف عافيه*
> 
> 
> *يسلمو الاايادي* 
> 
> *تحياتي*



* غاليتي ...*

*كل الشكر لروعة إطلالتك...بين سطوري...*

*الله يعافيك ..ويسلمك يارب...*

*وانتي ربي يعطيك العافية على هالنور...*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى...*

*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> [c=#000000] [c=#B4506D]==[/c] [a=#B4506D]بينـ دفاتر[/a=19][c=#B4506D] // [/c][c=#B4506D]* الأشعار*[/c] }[/c] 
> 
> 
> [c=#000000] [c=#B4506D]==[/c] [a=#B4506D]نبضتـ[/a=19][c=#B4506D] // [/c][c=#B4506D]* للحبـ زهرة* [/c] }[/c] 
> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> رووووووووووعه التوبيكات بجد
> أبدعتي حبيبتي : دمعه
> واصلي ودوووم في تقدم ياارب
> يعطيكِ ربي ألف ألف عافيه حبابه
> ...



* ياحبابة ..* 

*تسلمي لي يارب...ويسلم قلبك الغالي...*

*ذوقك هو العالي...*

*غاليتي..*

*خذي باقات شكري..وامتناني...* 

*لهذا الحضور الغالي..*


*تواجدكِ دوماً يبهج قلبي...*

*فلا تحرميني منه أخية ...*


*موفةق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## فرح

[c=1]*×[c=#B4506D]×[/c] جروحيـ* [c=#B4506D]~[/c] ~ [c=#B4506D]*تنزفــ [c=1]×[/c]×* [/c] [/c]




[c=1]*×[c=#B4506D]×[/c] فهل هناكـ* [c=#B4506D]~[/c] ~ [c=#B4506D]*منـ يضمدها [c=1]×[/c]×* [/c] [/c]

يسلمووو حبيبتي دمــــــــــوووع
اذا الملل بيطلع بنتيجه نقبل فيه  :wink:  :toung: ههههههه 
ربي يبعد الملل عنك يالغلا ويسعد ايااامك ياااقلبي 
ونرييد دوووم الابدااااع منك غاااليتي 
توبيقااات جنااااااااان 
يعطيك العااافيه 
موفقه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*توبيكااااااات روووعه والصور حلووة*
*مشكووورة دمعه ع الانجااز الحلوووو*
*ماشاء الله طلع الابدااع من الملل*
*الله يعطيج العاافيه*
*دوم بانتظار المزيييييد*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

حلوووووووينـــــــ,,, 

كلكـ ذوووق 

تسلك يمناااك يالغلا ع الطرحــــــ,, الــــراااائـــعـ

تحياااتووو 

عاشقة المستحييل...~ْ}

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته* 

*حركآت دموووع الملل عندكِ يطلع هـ الإبدآع القميل :) ،،*

*
* 
**
*

* 
*[c=1]×[c=#B4506D]×[/c] جروحيـ [c=#B4506D]~[/c] ~ [c=#B4506D]تنزفــ [c=1]×[/c]× [/c] [/c]*
*


* 
*[c=1]×[c=#B4506D]×[/c] فهل هناكـ [c=#B4506D]~[/c] ~ [c=#B4506D]منـ يضمدها [c=1]×[/c]× [/c] [/c]*

*مرهـ روعـهـ دموع وجبتيهآ في الصميم والله ..!*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ع جهودك الحلوهـ ،،*

*وكل يوم حطي لنآ موضوع هع :)*

*لاعدمنآك يآرب ..*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## سجينة الآهات

اللهم صــل على محمد وآل محمد 

يعطيك ألف عااية دموووعـــة .. أجل صار الملل له طعم ..!! 

هههههه 

موفقة حبيبتي لكــل خير .. وواصلي إبداعك
ألــف تحية

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


أهلاً بهذا النور الذي استانرت له صفحتي...



احبتي.. كل شكري اقدمه بين أيديكم..


لهذا الحضور الرائع..

وهذا التواجد المميز...


اسأل الله أن ينير قلوبكم بحب من هم النور..



موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..


دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..



عذراً لصغر حروفي...




دعواتي لكم احبتي..

----------

